# Cuteness Aggression - In Case You Haven't Heard....



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok Folks...in light of the start of kidding and lambing season...and soon...the chicks (bunnies are already being born)...there IS something to the whole thing about SPAZING over cuteness! 

http://news.yahoo.com/wanna-eat-why...QDBHBzdGNhdANzY2llbmNlBHB0A3NlY3Rpb25z;_ylv=3

There you go!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

That's rather interesting. Weird but interesting. 

Oh and shame on you for reading Yahoo news


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

I read a whole bunch of different news websites...I'm WELL-ROUNDED!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm messing. I actually do too. Only time I read Yahoo is if I see a story on my way to my Yahoo email.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok weird... I want to hug and smooch on cute things...not squeeze and squish!

Popping Bubble wrap...SERIOUSLY... please don't tell me this was "grant money" from the US!  

Maybe I should do a study of people doing stupid studies, and then study people who find out US government funded stupid study with TAX dollars!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree Southern...and you know...there just may be grant money for your study


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 22, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That's rather interesting. Weird but interesting.
> 
> Oh and shame on you for reading Yahoo news


Coco - well rounded 

Straw - shame on you ????? yahhoooooo ???????? - tell me more


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

Well lets just say I'm not much into Yahoo. I think they have crappy reporting and I think I've read a well written story by Yahoo like once. I just don't like them. I think they try too hard too. haha


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm still with AOL...which means Huffington Post...which I think is even worse than Yahoo...I don't count on them as my source of real news...so much silly stuff and misleading headlines.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I'm still with AOL...which means Huffington Post...which I think is even worse than Yahoo...I don't count on them as my source of real news...so much silly stuff and misleading headlines.


X2, but they do have some ridiculously funny stuff on there too, lol!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

I think this guy works there...http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/update-angelo-crispino-with-second-hand-news/1219736/


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

It's true... Now that you bring it up.


----------

